# Worlds Biggest Model Train - Wunderland



## alcoman

Located in the Speicherstadt area of Hamburg, Germany.

It's in the news again this year with 24 pictures.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pic...43783/The-worlds-biggest-model-train-set.html


----------



## Boston&Maine

Wow! I have never seen anything more detailed! I can not imagine what working on that must be like... I am jealous


----------



## Big Ed

also how much $$$$$$$$$$$$ it took to build it


----------



## jimmyhardwick

Wow!

This is really great! I love the details. This must a cost a fortune.


----------



## modeltrainhead

O_O holy moley man i saw a link on youtube and im like  im gonna make bigger lol


----------



## TiMn8er

WOW 500,000 hours so far.. I could not build that in my life time.


----------



## Boston&Maine

Sure you could, if you spent 57 years working on it taking NO breaks :laugh:


----------



## tworail

There is no denying that Minatur Wunderland is THE most hardcore train set 

Can you imagine working there though? I'm pretty sure I'd give up my day job if they had an opening..


----------



## THoggSr

*Train display in Germany*

Are you sure that the train display in New Jersey called Northlandz isn't bigger


----------



## tworail

They seem about equal in some respects once you look at the stats. 8 miles of track vs 12 km .. pretty even. NL might have more square footage.

Although MW says they have 800 trains, and NL says up to 100 trains operating at once.

I never heard of it, I'll see if there is some youtube videos available.


----------



## THoggSr

*Worlds biggest trains*

I have several pictures of it and a couple of videos I even bought the dvd very impressive layout 3 stories high ho and o scale


----------



## Coolbreeze

they employ 160 people to operate the place for visitors. and have that command center thats more then a real station. darnit man


----------



## Lester Perry

I have been to Northlandz. I left very disappointed. They might have 100 trains running but I feel a train should be more than a locomotive and 2 box cars. To me it seemed it was thrown together just so it could be the biggest. There was nothing realistic about it. This is just one persons opinion please don't take this as the final word.


----------



## AmericanMuscle94

WOW! How do i get that job?


----------



## radfan

big ed said:


> also how much $$$$$$$$$$$$ it took to build it


Never cost them a single buck Ed, It was all paid for in Euro's


----------



## modeltrainhead

radfan said:


> Never cost them a single buck Ed, It was all paid for in Euro's


lolz funny


----------



## Stowit

I seen this before and used it to convince my wife.......

"Honey, you think I spend to much on trains?"

She's been helping me ever since.


----------



## craftsmaster

It's nice to hear new voices this time guys. I'm not absolutely certain about the name but it's more than 1,800 square metres (19, 376 sq ft) and feature almost 13 miles of track, by which time detailed models of parts of France, Italy and the UK will have been added.


----------



## Vish

Yes, the Wunderland is just that - wunderbar! They blog us at Toy Collector and here are the articles so far:


The Wunderland Car System
The Wunderland in Numbers
Updates From Miniatur Wunderland
Hamburg - The Largest City in the Wunderland
1:87 Airport under Construction
The Wunderland America Layout
Switzerland has moved in
See the Largest Railway Diorama in the World
AS an FYI, we are working on having blogs as a feature on MTF so that you do not have to go to another site going forward.


----------



## gc53dfgc

The only problem with wunderland is one I can't afford to goto germany right now (maybe they could open up wunderlands in other countries just a though) and two i don't speek german so i would have to get a translator or i wouldn't be able to read what any of the signs and things say. But it is trully something every modeler and lover of trains would love to see in person.


----------



## Joschik

Does not solve your money problem but everything is in English and German (plus you can do without reading - it's definitetely worth visiting even if your language is Latin).


----------



## gc53dfgc

ok thanks for the info on it from the videos i have seen of it there was no english signs or other things.


----------



## butchjavier

*truly a wunderland i like it*


----------



## gc53dfgc

I love it!


----------



## justinjhnsn3

There is a picture of a concert that said it had 160,000 figures in the scene. I am shure they got a big discount but that is about $266,666.66 in our money for the figures. or atleast present pricing at walthers. 160,000 divided by 6(number usaly in most packages) times $10(average for the pirce per package) = $266,666.66.


----------



## Box Car Steve

*largest train*

Boy I'll tell you what......dang what a layout!!!! Looks like I got alot of work to do!!!! WOW


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

The problem with a layout like this is, you could lose a train and never find it again!


----------



## jugbutt

I know this is a old post but did you see the crime scene with the dead person in the creek? Now that is detail.


----------



## tankist

yep. i seen it. yesterday, in person in fact 


WEEEEE!!!! Hamburg was great! did i say WEEEEE!! ??

pictures will be on after i get home and process the raw images. and there is a lot of them


----------



## tjcruiser

Ok ... who else is waaaayyy jealous of Anton, right about now ?!?!?

TJ


----------



## jugbutt

tjcruiser said:


> Ok ... who else is waaaayyy jealous of Anton, right about now ?!?!?
> 
> TJ


I sure am!


----------



## gc53dfgc

I am.


----------



## tankist

we got home couple of hours ago. flying with budget company is certainly more affordable, but there is a downside of delay upon delay. our trip while short was very very intencive: 4 cities in 6 days. i have to dig through bit over 1200 pictures. bunch will go to garbage but i should have at least some good ones to keep. for now here is my happy mug early in the morning (although it already wasn't that early for us - overnight train from Amsterdam arrived at Hamburg at 4AM)











and just a small teaser 














off to sleep over the jet lag.

EDIT: 
oshh , and now to correct the creative spelling


----------



## tjcruiser

Anton,

I've heard that the Wunderland building is huge ... certainly the case, judging by your photo.

Glad you had a pleasant trip. Looking forward to a photo tour!

TJ


----------



## NightStar

Some great hard work has been put to it and it looks great, if I had one like that I would stay the whole day near it.


----------



## stevetil

Title of this thread "Worlds Biggest Model Train"
So I thought, not N, not HO, not O, not G, how big is it?
It's only just a really big layout, I guess HO.
(Do the Japanese still call it "hoe"?)

I remember a cartoon in Model railroad a few decades ago,
geez do I have to buy their $200 DVD to find it?

A model railroader was telling his friend that he had
started with HO, but that was too small, then he went to O,
but that was too small, eventually buying some *real* trains,
scale 1:1, but that still wasn't big enough, and in the cartoon
you could just make out an enormous steam dome or whistle...


----------



## gustovski

look up james mays toy stories hornby trains
he goes to minature wunderland and builds a an 00 railway along an old railway line in the uk and made the worlds longest toy train track


----------



## choo choo charley

Awesome layout ,would love to go see it sometime


----------



## thatperthguy

not the biggest, but official record for the LONGEST model train was set in the USA this year... http://www.guinnessworldrecords.com/records/longest-model-train


----------



## tjcruiser

CC'd from the Introduce Yourself thread, but noteworthy here, too. Check out the new video link ...



JohnModelrailway said:


> Hello, dear members of the Model Train Forum,
> 
> I am working for the Miniatur Wunderland in Hamburg and I was producing a new video with them during the last weeks. As well being a huge fan of railway modelling, a passionate modeller and I hope that you guys are as delighted as I am about this video! I am pretty new to this group and I would like to use this video to introduce myself in a way. Now all of you know where I am almost every day! Enjoy….
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/ACkmg3Y64_s
> 
> 
> Today we turn to you with a little request. Possibly, you've already heard about us! The Miniatur Wunderland in Hamburg (Germany) is the largest model railroad of the world. Over 1 million visitors per year give proof that people can still get inspired with this wonderful hobby. Nonetheless, it gets harder and harder to get the large majority be interested in model making. But, here in Wunderland, we definitely do! Everyday, we can witness people coming in as tourists, and leaving Wunderland intrigued by model making.
> 
> 
> In the past weeks, we've produced a new video portraying Wunderland with impressive images in only 4 minutes. We dream about this video being distributed all over the world, and that ever more people get infected with the model making virus. We would be elated, if you watch this video, and, if you like it, forward it to your friends, acquaintances, and relatives via Facebook, e-mail, or Youtube. If we manage to have over 1 million viewers within e.g., 10 days, we could make it onto the world-wide Youtube hit-list, and reach even more people.
> 
> 
> In case you have the impression that this video only serves advertisement purposes, please, don't feel solicited, and simply delete it. However, we hope that you will help us to reach those people who would not watch a video about model making, otherwise. In our eyes, the video turned out really great and amazing, and deserves to become famous.
> 
> 
> Kind regards from Miniatur Wunderland!
> 
> 
> The largest tiny world in four minutes. Brand-new video in HD. Help us to make our tiny world become famous in the big wide world, and share this video.


----------



## Ed Gerken

*Wunderland: Wow, just Wow!*

Got the link to this site today in a forwarded email. Wunderland, the world's largest train layout. 

The site is blatantly self-promoting, but they're trying to attract visitors. Germany's too far for me, but the pics are amazing!

-Ed

http://www.miniatur-wunderland.com/exhibit/multimedia/foto/galerie/overview/


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

It's been posted here multiple times in different threads. OTOH, it is a pretty amazing place, if I get to Germany again I plan on making sure I see it.


----------



## alocsin

For those of you just going there, look for the airport pics and videos. Imagine 747s in HO scale that "take off" and "land." Incredible layout.


----------

